# Online English teaching to Chinese students



## craig5977 (May 4, 2018)

I have been researching this option as something to do a few hours a week. I taught in Singapore for two years before and enjoyed it very much. I am moving from USA to Philippines at the end of the year to live with my fiancee and eventually get married.

I have looked at older posts but am not having much luck searching for the correct answer and thought maybe someone here can enlighten me please. Does a person need a work permit to teach online to students in other countries?

Just something I was thinking of as a way to pass the time and I really do miss working with younger students. Thanks for any help or advice.

Have a nice day.
Craig


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Technically anything that you do while inside the country that earns/pays money is considered working and thus illegal. If caught somehow you would be arrested and deported. A work permit visa for such activity is not available so far as I am aware. Extreme caution is advised.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

If only for something to pass the time and not for the income, could you volunteer to teach English to Philippine students?

Perhaps help out at a local school? That way you would be active, not run afoul of immigration regulations and help build bridges between the Philippine and foreign communities here?

It is something I have been considering, not to younger students but at the university level, help engineering students perfect their English skills.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> If only for something to pass the time and not for the income, could you volunteer to teach English to Philippine students?
> 
> Perhaps help out at a local school? That way you would be active, not run afoul of immigration regulations and help build bridges between the Philippine and foreign communities here?
> 
> It is something I have been considering, not to younger students but at the university level, help engineering students perfect their English skills.


I have often thought about that very thing but have not acted on the idea. The very best option for anyone considering this would be to get a "legal" opinion from Philippine immigration officials. Even with that there could be problems where one person interprets the law one way and another person in a different way. A good example of this is in banking here. Some bank managers absolutely require a immigration ACR card to open an account while another manager at a different back understands the law differently and allows an account to be opened without the card. 
The Philippines is truly a land of contradictions to the point it might not be worth the risk. I for one love my family and living here too much to risk it doing or trying anything that could be questionable.


----------



## craig5977 (May 4, 2018)

Thanks for the advice, it is greatly appreciated, I had not thought about the volunteering idea but sounds like a good option to pursue.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

lost_lyn said:


> Don't you need internet to do things online


What is your point to this comment and all the other posts you have made?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Volunteering can also be illegal so great caution is needed. If you are doing a task for free that a citizen could be paid to do you could be in big trouble.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> Technically anything that you do while inside the country that earns/pays money is considered working and thus illegal. If caught somehow you would be arrested and deported. A work permit visa for such activity is not available so far as I am aware. Extreme caution is advised.


Not to mention what they pay makes it hardly worth the effort.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

If you do plan on some sort of work make sure you have at least the 13a Visa or Non-Quota Immigrant that would be my first plan so above all else I'd get your Immigration status worked on first, so many expats learn the hard way on this including me "been there done that".


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

With all due respect, I would steer clear of 'younger students' too... especially in the Philippines.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

grahamw57 said:


> With all due respect, I would steer clear of 'younger students' too... especially in the Philippines.


Anyone having any contact with minor children in the Philippines should be aware of RA 7610 which states in part:
_
"(b) Any person who shall keep or have in his company a minor, twelve (12) years or under or who in ten (10) years or more his junior in any public or private place, hotel, motel, beer joint, discotheque, cabaret, pension house, sauna or massage parlor, beach and/or other tourist resort or similar places shall suffer the penalty of prision mayor in its maximum period and a fine of not less than Fifty thousand pesos (P50,000): Provided, That this provision shall not apply to any person who is related within the fourth degree of consanguinity or affinity or any bond recognized by law, local custom and tradition or acts in the performance of a social, moral or legal duty."_

Article VI Section 10

https://www.lawphil.net/statutes/repacts/ra1992/ra_7610_1992.html

So just being with a person under 18 years old and more than 10 years younger than you are is guilty of a crime unless you are performing a "social, moral or legal duty" whatever that is. 

You could argue that you were babysitting for a neighbour's child or tutoring a student but I think it would be up to you to prove that nothing untoward happened and we all know you cannot prove a negative.


----------



## sleepless_in_pi (Dec 8, 2018)

Asian Spirit said:


> Technically anything that you do while inside the country that earns/pays money is considered working and thus illegal. If caught somehow you would be arrested and deported. A work permit visa for such activity is not available so far as I am aware. Extreme caution is advised.


How could that be illegal? Online would not be working in the Philippines. He would be working online. In China. The USA would be the only one that cared.

EDIT: He said he will be married. He can then legally work here and does not need a work permit, assuming he applies for residency. But he is not even asking that. What you are saying is that all YouTube vloggers are criminals. Which is simply not true.


----------



## sleepless_in_pi (Dec 8, 2018)

Manitoba said:


> Anyone having any contact with minor children in the Philippines should be aware of RA 7610 which states in part:
> _
> "(b) Any person who shall keep or have in his company a minor, twelve (12) years or under or who in ten (10) years or more his junior in any public or private place, hotel, motel, beer joint, discotheque, cabaret, pension house, sauna or massage parlor, beach and/or other tourist resort or similar places shall suffer the penalty of prision mayor in its maximum period and a fine of not less than Fifty thousand pesos (P50,000): Provided, That this provision shall not apply to any person who is related within the fourth degree of consanguinity or affinity or any bond recognized by law, local custom and tradition or acts in the performance of a social, moral or legal duty."_
> 
> ...


Unless you are having sex with them. 12 is legal here. Not that anyone follows the law.

EDIT: The law says "or", not "and". So that means that basically 99% of expats are criminals! And Filipinos. If you are 50, you can't go to a beach that has a 40 year old there? What?


----------



## sleepless_in_pi (Dec 8, 2018)

mogo51 said:


> Not to mention what they pay makes it hardly worth the effort.


Pardon me, do you have any Grey Poupon?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

sleepless_in_pi said:


> Unless you are having sex with them. 12 is legal here. Not that anyone follows the law.
> 
> EDIT: The law says "or", not "and". So that means that basically 99% of expats are criminals! And Filipinos. If you are 50, you can't go to a beach that has a 40 year old there? What?


It's their country snd their law. Must make sense to who wrote it.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> It's their country snd their law. Must make sense to who wrote it.


And as always Gary few others, Glad you have come into the foray on this topic and hope you offer opinions on the countless others posted by sleepless.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*YouTube Vloggers Philippines*



sleepless_in_pi said:


> How could that be illegal? Online would not be working in the Philippines. He would be working online. In China. The USA would be the only one that cared.
> 
> EDIT: He said he will be married. He can then legally work here and does not need a work permit, assuming he applies for residency. But he is not even asking that. What you are saying is that all YouTube vloggers are criminals. Which is simply not true.


YouTube vlogging isn't the safest way to make money here, especially if your channel is geared towards the Philippines you get away with it for a while until you start to become successful and then you'll have many jealous people stocking you, finding out your real name and life story and on one of your trips in and out of the country get ready because if reported they'll want to see if you've paid your taxes, filed this as a business on all that money made here it's a grey area, I've seen many channels get taken down over the years, so even though you have a Permanent Resident card are you paying your SSS, BIR what other requirements? :fingerscrossed: 

Here's a link just see if you're in the clear. BIR Requirements Every Filipino Freelancer Should Know


----------



## sleepless_in_pi (Dec 8, 2018)

M.C.A. said:


> YouTube vlogging isn't the safest way to make money here, especially if your channel is geared towards the Philippines you get away with it for a while until you start to become successful and then you'll have many jealous people stocking you, finding out your real name and life story and on one of your trips in and out of the country get ready because if reported they'll want to see if you've paid your taxes, filed this as a business on all that money made here it's a grey area, I've seen many channels get taken down over the years, so even though you have a Permanent Resident card are you paying your SSS, BIR what other requirements? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Here's a link just see if you're in the clear. BIR Requirements Every Filipino Freelancer Should Know


A PR can do whatever they like as far as work goes. But I am pretty certain a foreigner making a profit from a foreign company, located in a foreign country, does not need to pay anything to the BIR. 

The link is for Filipinos freelancing in the Philippines.

Edit: It is dangerous just going to work and the store. I would never vlog!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Free lancing*



sleepless_in_pi said:


> A PR can do whatever they like as far as work goes. But I am pretty certain a foreigner making a profit from a foreign company, located in a foreign country, does not need to pay anything to the BIR.
> 
> The link is for Filipinos freelancing in the Philippines.
> 
> Edit: It is dangerous just going to work and the store. I would never vlog!


I'm not 100% sure of the rules and good thing you don't vlog for sure so I guess if you can manage to keep out of the spotlight you can make it here and I wish well on your work because it sounds like you have a large family that counts on you.

My daughter's husband works the roosters or trains and takes care of them and they live on 7,000 pesos per month with free rent she has two kids or I have two grandkids it's a struggle and we help them all the time and I live on an enlisted military pension. I think you mentioned you live off 10,000 pesos.


----------

